# Lambing time!!



## Zummerol (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi all. A quick question. So I have 5 persian fat tailed sheep that are very close to lambing. It's their first time lambing since I got them a year ago. How long after they start refusing food can lambing be expected? I only ask because the ram was a mutton merino and am a little worried that the lambs could be a little on the large size...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

My ewes eat right up to giving birth. Have yours stopped eating?


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My ewes eat right up to giving birth. Have yours stopped eating?


Yes. Two of them that have bagged up and dropped refused food. Something they have NEVER done since I got them...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

You may have lambs tonight! Where are you located? Can you put your general location on your avatar?


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You may have lambs tonight! Where are you located? Can you put your general location on your avatar?


Ok when it comes to technology I'm no good. So have no idea how to put my location on but I live in east london in south africa.. no lambs this morning... and they are all shouting for breakfast so will check now when I feed them that all looks normal...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2020)

At the top of the page, in the brown bar, click on your name. A pop up menu will pop up, click on your name again. You will get a page, from left to right will be Profile Posts, Latest Activity, Postings, About. Click on About. That will bring up Location and you can type in your location.


----------



## Kusanar (Oct 19, 2020)

Try this link: https://www.backyardherds.com/account/

The way BayMule listed works, but this is a direct link to the page you want. 

Should be e-mail, avatar, birthday, and then location.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 19, 2020)

Kusanar said:


> Try this link: https://www.backyardherds.com/account/
> 
> The way BayMule listed works, but this is a direct link to the page you want.
> 
> Should be e-mail, avatar, birthday, and then location.


I've been trying all day and not come right... used your link and all sorted. Thanks so much guys...


----------



## Kusanar (Oct 19, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> I've been trying all day and not come right... used your link and all sorted. Thanks so much guys...


No problem, I think Bay might be on mobile and you and I are on computers, the screen is a bit different.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 20, 2020)

So the sheep are really playing me up. Eating one day and not eating the next... this is the tests and they look pretty full to me. Any ideas on a rough time frame or do they get bigger


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2020)

I have ewes that bag up like a milk goat WEEKS before birth! I call them Jamaica sheep. Ja-make-uh-me-crazy! LOL


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 20, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I have ewes that bag up like a milk goat WEEKS before birth! I call them Jamaica sheep. Ja-make-uh-me-crazy! LOL


I like the Jamaica comment... really made me laugh now as I am in that situation... going crazy🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2020)

This is Miranda, no she is not a cow! She bags up for 2-3 weeks before lambing. I took this picture in December 2018. She looks like a prize winning milk goat's udder. LOL Miranda is a Jamaica sheep.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 21, 2020)

Baymule said:


> This is Miranda, no she is not a cow! She bags up for 2-3 weeks before lambing. I took this picture in December 2018. She looks like a prize winning milk goat's udder. LOL Miranda is a Jamaica sheep.
> 
> View attachment 78347


You sure she is not a cow?😂😂😂 what breed is she?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2020)

Miranda LAMBert is a Dorper and Katahdin mix. She is one of my original 4 ewes that we bought. She raids the bird feeder when they graze the yard, so I have to take it down and put it on the porch.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 21, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Miranda LAMBert is a Dorper and Katahdin mix. She is one of my original 4 ewes that we bought. She raids the bird feeder when they graze the yard, so I have to take it down and put it on the porch.


🤣🤣🤣classic... my sheep raid everything as well... my poor chickens and turkeys have to get out of the way to avoid being flattened when the sheep finish their feed and decide it was not enough so time to take everyone else's...


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 21, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> 🤣🤣🤣classic... my sheep raid everything as well... my poor chickens and turkeys have to get out of the way to avoid being flattened when the sheep finish their feed and decide it was not enough so time to take everyone else's...





Zummerol said:


> 🤣🤣🤣classic... my sheep raid everything as well... my poor chickens and turkeys have to get out of the way to avoid being flattened when the sheep finish their feed and decide it was not enough so time to take everyone else's...


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 21, 2020)

Here are some of my girls... spot the imposter😂


----------



## Kusanar (Oct 21, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Here are some of my girls... spot the imposter😂


What imposter? That red one just needs to fill out a little. lol


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 21, 2020)

Kusanar said:


> What imposter? That red one just needs to fill out a little. lol


Shame that's my little orphan bonsmara heifer. Mom died and the farmer only found her 2 days later so she was totally dehydrated when he phoned and asked if I would take her.. she had pneumonia, managed to get her through it only for her to be hit with navel ill and tick toxemia so it has been an up hill struggle but she is finally on her feet running with the sheep... she is a darling...


----------



## Kusanar (Oct 21, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Shame that's my little orphan bonsmara heifer. Mom died and the farmer only found her 2 days later so she was totally dehydrated when he phoned and asked if I would take her.. she had pneumonia, managed to get her through it only for her to be hit with navel ill and tick toxemia so it has been an up hill struggle but she is finally on her feet running with the sheep... she is a darling...


Poor baby, she is a cutie.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 21, 2020)

As the lambs change position inside, the ewe might feel full one time and eat the next.  My dairy does and ewes eat right up until they go push out a baby.  They might even stop and grab a bite between babies!  LOL

My ewes usually eat more before lambing since the lambs are moving into the birth position and might be giving them more room for the rumen.  Some ewes bag after lambing while some bag before lambing.  It depends on the ewe.  And just to keep you crazy it also can change with different pregnancies.  The time to worry is when they start having heavy thick mucous streaming out of the vaginal opening.  By then they should be laying down and pushing, then standing uo and pushing, then laying down again.  If you see this behavior keep a close watch for lambs.  If this behavior and the discharge goes n for several hours, then you may want to check to be sure that the lamb is not stuck or turned wrong. 

When checking, wash your hands thoroughly and use some sort of lubrication jelly.  I use antibacterial liquid soap.  tie up the ewe or have someone hold her and gently insert just your fingertips into the vaginal opening  You should be able to feed the lambs' nose and mouth.  If she is straining hard, run your finger around the inside of the vaginal opening to relax the muscle.  Then gently insert your fingers further in around the lamb's head and check for the feet.  The forelegs should be presenting with the hooves under the chin or on either side of the lamb's face.  If there are no feet anywhere, you can gently ease your hand in along the lamb's head - you may have to push the lamb back inside to get room - and feel for the forelegs.  Bring them up on either side of the lamb's head.  If they are stuck you may have to pull the legs up and forward but often after this is done, the ewe can deliver on her own  If the lamb is too big, you will have to pull it out but but don't be too rough to soon.  Better to continue massaging the inside of the vaginal opening to relax that muscle.  f you have to pull, try to time the pulls with the ewe's contractions. Remember that the lamb is slimy and if you used lube it will be more slippery.  If you can get hold of the forelegs and need to pull the lamb out use a towel to wrap them to give you traction on the slippery lamb.  

If the lamb is presenting in a bad position you will have to push it all the way back in against the ewe who will be complaining loudly as she tries to pushes the lamb out.   The reason to push the wrongly positioned lamb back inside is that you will have room to turn it into the right position for birth.  At least one front leg must come out with the head in a front facing position.  If it is coming backwards both rear legs must come out first.   In a backwards presentation you will have to work fast and pull the lamb out quick so it doesn't smother when the cord breaks.  

Probably more than you will ever need to know, but it doesn't hurt to have that knowledge ahead of time.  It makes you more confident if something does go wrong to know that you can deal with it.  Just stay calm.  If no one is there to help you, tie the ewe to a fence post so you can work.  She wants that lamb out as much as you do!  LOL


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2020)

What pretty spotty sheep!


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 21, 2020)

Why are they called "fat tailed" sheep?  I have never actually seen one in person.  I thought the tails would be large fat tails all the way down.  The tails don't look different than my Dorpers.  My Dorpers have a wide bulge on the tail at the tail head, then it narrows into a standard tail.  Is that the same type the Persian Fat Tails have?  

On the other hand, Persian Black headed sheep mixed with Dorsets are what made the Dorper breeds so maybe that is why some of my Dorpers have thicker tails at the tail head than others.  I don't remember any of the other breeds of sheep we raised having as thick a tail at the top as some of mine do.  We don't dock show short, we leave a couple inches on for health reasons too and some of those ewes look like they have a little pillow on their butts.  LOL


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 22, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> As the lambs change position inside, the ewe might feel full one time and eat the next.  My dairy does and ewes eat right up until they go push out a baby.  They might even stop and grab a bite between babies!  LOL
> 
> My ewes usually eat more before lambing since the lambs are moving into the birth position and might be giving them more room for the rumen.  Some ewes bag after lambing while some bag before lambing.  It depends on the ewe.  And just to keep you crazy it also can change with different pregnancies.  The time to worry is when they start having heavy thick mucous streaming out of the vaginal opening.  By then they should be laying down and pushing, then standing uo and pushing, then laying down again.  If you see this behavior keep a close watch for lambs.  If this behavior and the discharge goes n for several hours, then you may want to check to be sure that the lamb is not stuck or turned wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi Ridgetop. Thanks so much for all the info. It will come in very handy if there is a problem as we are far from town and a vet...


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 22, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Hi Ridgetop. Thanks so much for all the info. It will come in very handy if there is a problem as we are far from town and a vet...


Persian fat tailed sheep have huge bums like double bums. They were taken into the deserts of somalia and left by the herdsman for up to a month at a time. Water and food were only taken to them once a month. They lived of the fat on their bums and their dew laps. The dorper originated from these shape... mine I think have been crossed with something else but the guy I bought them from assured me that they were fat tailed sheep...


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is a true persian fat tailed sheep although mine were quite undernourished when I got them their bums are really starting to fill out now😁


----------



## Baymule (Oct 22, 2020)

I love the spotty colors. Nothing like eye candy in the flock!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2020)

Any lambs yet? Pictures please!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 4, 2020)

Nothing as yet... the black ewes udder is so big if she squats to pee her teats drag on the ground...🤣. All the other news have bagged up nicely... only my meat merino has not bagged up but she is a maiden ewe... JAMAICA SHEEP!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2020)

Waiting!!!!!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Waiting!!!!!


Driving me mad...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2020)

My first Sheep, I ran out every morning to check on them, last check at night before we went to sleep, truly I had Jamaica Sheep! Not only did I wake up to twins one morning, but TWO ewes lambs twins! I nearly peed my pants!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My first Sheep, I ran out every morning to check on them, last check at night before we went to sleep, truly I had Jamaica Sheep! Not only did I wake up to twins one morning, but TWO ewes lambs twins! I nearly peed my pants!


The persian fat tailed sheep are not famous for twins or triplets but here in africa you never know... I check every night and at 5 in the morning too. Our weather here is really warm so they sleep out in a camp at the back of our house... driving me nuts though...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 4, 2020)

Morning all... well its morning here in africa... a nice cool fetish morning... ok a quick question. All my ewes have bagged up and are ready to get down to business..(hopefully). But my meat merino is a maiden and she looks like she is in lamb... little tears starting to develop... this morning she is lying away from all the others and there is fluid coming out of her vagina. Not thick or snotty... more like urine... never seen this before... any ideas?


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 4, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Morning all... well its morning here in africa... a nice cool fetish morning... ok a quick question. All my ewes have bagged up and are ready to get down to business..(hopefully). But my meat merino is a maiden and she looks like she is in lamb... little tears starting to develop... this morning she is lying away from all the others and there is fluid coming out of her vagina. Not thick or snotty... more like urine... never seen this before... any ideas?


Wettish... not fetish


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm sure you have a lamb now! You will post pictures??? It is the time honored ritual to post pictures and rave about the new addition.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 5, 2020)

Still no Lambs... as soon as I have any new additions I will post the pics... waiting... waiting... waiting...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

Jamaica sheep!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

So... it's been nearly 5 weeks since my sheep started bagging up... they are FULL. No more space in that flesh for any more milk... and still no babies


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2020)

The suspense has got to be killing you. COME ON GIRLS!!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

It is... looks like my one ewe is in the starting phase of labour.🤫. I hope...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Yup... she is up and down like a Yoyo... straining every now and then... so yes


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2020)

Pictures! Pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

As soon as we have a babe will send pics...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok we have a baby... but it is tiny. It cannot stand up at all... any suggestions on what needs to be done or that can be done...


----------



## messybun (Nov 6, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Ok we have a baby... but it is tiny. It cannot stand up at all... any suggestions on what needs to be done or that can be done...


If it’s airways are clear, mom licked nose, then leave it to learn on its own. It can take a little while.


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 6, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Ok we have a baby... but it is tiny. It cannot stand up at all... any suggestions on what needs to be done or that can be done...


It needs to be clean and dry, if mama hasn't taken care of that you will need to. It also needs to be warm and get colostrum in it. If it can't stand it hasn't had anything to drink yet. If at all possible, I would milk the ewe and get some in a bottle for the baby so you can tell for sure that it is drinking. Likely once it has a chance to warm up and get some energy it will get up but until then it needs to be taken care of.

Edit to add, you can wait a few hours on the milk / colostrum for it to try on it's own, but it needs to drink within a few hours of birth.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

It was born 2 and a half hours ago... cant even lift its head... put mom and baby in the lamb pen but mommy kept kicking baby with front legs to try and get it up. I have put it in a crate in the pen under a heat lamp with mom. Will have to milk the mom to get some milk in it. I cant believe how small it is...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2020)

Might be a preemie which will make keeping it warm and getting colostrum into it extra important.  Does it have any teeth on the bottom?  If there are no teeth erupted through the gums it's probably premature.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok so managed to milk mommy... little one only drank 25ml to start with. Not sure how often I need to feed now every 2 hours or so? Think it is a prem as there are no bottom teeth. After feeding mommy cleaned baby and she is back in the crate..  if all goes well I will take pics and share them later. Its 10pm here now...


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 6, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Ok so managed to milk mommy... little one only drank 25ml to start with. Not sure how often I need to feed now every 2 hours or so? Think it is a prem as there are no bottom teeth. After feeding mommy cleaned baby and she is back in the crate..  if all goes well I will take pics and share them later. Its 10pm here now...


Ok. I did some googling and found this:
A 6-lb lamb born in a lambing shed that is 32 degrees F needs 480 cc of colostrum in the first 18 hours of life. The same lamb born outside will need a total of 570 cc. Feed the lambs 4 to 5 times in the first 18 hours of life if the lamb is unable to suckle on a ewe. When feeding lambs with a stomach tube, give no more than 20cc per pound of body weight. This is roughly 4 ounces per feeding in a 6 pound lamb (1 ml = 1 cc; 1 oz = 30 cc). 


			Raising Bummer Lambs on a Bottle


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2020)

Is your lamb at least 6 lbs?  I think  since it's only taking a small amount of milk at a time - it might be a long night for you.  I'd feed every few hours and hope she starts taking more.  Good luck - sounds like you're doing what you can!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Nowhere near 6 pounds... I will be feeding every 2 hours until such time as the baby can either get up and feed from mom or I remove totally from mom. Dont really want to do that as mommy is still very interested in the little one... yup super long night for me...


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 6, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Nowhere near 6 pounds... I will be feeding every 2 hours until such time as the baby can either get up and feed from mom or I remove totally from mom. Dont really want to do that as mommy is still very interested in the little one... yup super long night for me...


That link I found has a formula for how many oz of milk per pound of lamb in 24 hours, that may give you a decent idea of if you are getting enough in her or not.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks so much Kusanar... will look it up...


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 6, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Thanks so much Kusanar... will look it up...


Here it is


*Milk Replacer* After the initial colostrum feeding, lambs should receive about 15% to 20% of their body weight in milk replacer daily.
Example: 5 lb lamb X 16oz/lb= 80 oz X 20% = 16 oz daily.

Divide the above daily amount by the number of feedings in a 24-hour period. Increase the amount as the lamb gains weight and gets older. As you do this, increase the time between feedings.

*Suggested Feeding Schedule:* For the first 24 hours of life, give the lamb colostrum. Feed it every 2 hours if possible through the first 24 hours of life. In the next 24 to 48 hours of the lamb's life, begin gradually mixing the colostrum or colostrum substitute with lamb milk replacer. By day four of the lamb's life, it should be receiving nothing but the lamb milk replacer according to the schedule listed below.

Follow the schedule listed below after the lamb is over 24 hours old:



> Day 2 through 3: every 3 hours
> Day 4 through 7: every 4 hours
> Day 8 through 21: every 6 hours
> Day 21 through 35: every 8 hours
> Day 35 until weaning: every 12 hours.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2020)

I hope your baby makes it. It sure won't be from lack of trying on your part.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 6, 2020)

Morning all... ok so fed babe through the night. She only takes in between 20 and 35 ml at a time. I weighed her and she only weighs 1.5kg so she is super tiny... she just had another feed and we also tried to put her on mommy as we dont want mommy to lose interest... not quite strong enough to latch on as yet but a lot stronger than she was 12 hours ago so fingers crossed... will send pics of this tiny mite after next feeding


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 7, 2020)

Ok here they are... pics of my very small, skinny lamb...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 7, 2020)

And at the 8.30 feeding she stood for over a minute


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 7, 2020)

You are doing a great job. Continue to try to feed her naturally and milk down mum and bottle feed her if she takes insufficient.
Hey...the lamb in my Avatar weighed (quick conversion in head) about 440g (just under a pound) in a breed where the average lamb weight is over 4 kg. She is one huge fat ewe who has produce lambs in two consecutive years now.
She has a good chance of making it.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 7, 2020)

Sheepshape said:


> You are doing a great job. Continue to try to feed her naturally and milk down mum and bottle feed her if she takes insufficient.
> Hey...the lamb in my Avatar weighed (quick conversion in head) about 440g (just under a pound) in a breed where the average lamb weight is over 4 kg. She is one hug fat ewe who has produce lambs in two consecutive years now.
> She has a good chance of making it.


Wow that is micro mini.... this little one cant latch on as yet but she is getting stronger by the minute... hope it continues...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2020)

You just got encouragement from @Sheepshape and she is the champion of the lost, the ones that nobody else would even try with. A pat on the back from her is priceless. You are on the right track. Keep going. 

Two years ago one of my ewes has twins, one big beautiful ewe lamb, dead, and one scrawny tiny ram lamb, too weak to stand and suck. I buried the dead lamb and proceeded to capture the ewe. Milking her was a rodeo, had to tie her to a cow panel, head, shoulders and back end. I milked her, squeezed drops into the lambs mouth, 1 or 2 at a time. In 2 days, I was rewarded by Bunny standing and sucking. I named him Bunny because he was about the size of a cottontail Bunny. LOL Eve was so proud of Bunny, loved him dearly and was a good mom. He was her first. Then she had big healthy twins and is bred now. 

I didn’t know that about checking for baby teeth, learned something new. I love the people on this forum, we share knowledge, success and failure. We all learn from one another.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 7, 2020)

Not having teeth is not a good indication of prematurity.

Based off your pictures, I’d guess the issue is actually that the lamb had a poor placental attachment and didn’t get full nutrition from mom. Unless there’s a serious deficiency, she should get strong quickly with all your good help!

We had a tiny lamb a few years ago who was the only survivor out a set of triplets. Her siblings were both dead and rotten at birth and she was tiniest thing and couldn’t stand for a week and a half. She’s grown into a normal sheep who is raising nice lambs of her own now.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 7, 2020)

Baymule the way you tell your stories sometimes has me in stitches. I am very grateful for all the help and info I receive on this platform. So much experience as a whole... now we wait for the next 5 to have their babies... hopefully slightly bigger


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 7, 2020)

Good job on the lamb!   Keep her with mom and hope for suckling soon.   Help and encourage.  

I have had only the occasional need to help with my goats but, many years of min horses gave me a lot of experience in those prayerful, long, messy and sleepless nights in the barn with a preemie foal.   It's always worth it in the end!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2020)

Let's see...... people came together on this one thread from 3 different countries, isn't that wonderful? 

Glad that I can bring a smile to you.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Let's see...... people came together on this one thread from 3 different countries, isn't that wonderful?
> 
> Glad that I can bring a smile to you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> people came together on this one thread from 3 different countries, isn't that wonderful?


Wow... people and sheep the world over are SO similar....it would be so much more helpful a world if all folk were able to see the many many similarities rather than try to pick on the few small differences between us all.....for a moment I became philosophical....it won't last. Lovely point, though, Baymule.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok an update... it has been quite an eventful 48hours... feeding every 2 hours and milking a ewe that is one of my least friendly has been a challenge but so rewarding. Even with little to no sleep for myself🥴 I put the lamb in with mommy this morning to see if she could stand up after falling down and the little trooper did... even when she lay down for a nap she was able to get up every time. It is just before 5 PM here and I am due to feed the babe in an hour... I walk out to check on mom and babe and here is babe latched onto the nipple having a good old suck... damn that was so rewarding.
I just want to thank everyone on this group... the info and encouragement has made this experience a lot less stressful than if I did not have all of you guys helping...


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 8, 2020)

WoW....what a lovely story. 

You will still need to see that the lamb is taking enough to continue to thrive.

BUT...well done you. Time for a large glass of wine and a nap for you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 8, 2020)

Congratulations  to a job well done


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 8, 2020)

I weighed her now and she is 1.8kg so a nice increase in size in 48 hours... milked mom and got a nice amount out of 1 teat and nothing out the other so offered the bottle to babe and she drank 25ml... her intake has been about 60ml at a time so it would appear she is drinking... now I'm having a gun and a traditional african braai...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 8, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> I weighed her now and she is 1.8kg so a nice increase in size in 48 hours... milked mom and got a nice amount out of 1 teat and nothing out the other so offered the bottle to babe and she drank 25ml... her intake has been about 60ml at a time so it would appear she is drinking... now I'm having a gun and a traditional african braai...


GIN!!! not gun


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok, now I know what a gun/gin is, but what's an African braai? 

Congratulations on the lamb latching on and sucking. What an accomplishment! I am so happy for you, the lamb, and her mom. Good all the way around.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Ok, now I know what a gun/gin is, but what's an African braai?
> 
> Congratulations on the lamb latching on and sucking. What an accomplishment! I am so happy for you, the lamb, and her mom. Good all the way around.


Braai is the equivalent of a barbecue only done african style🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok, I get that! BBQ is a fun thing.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok a quick question... the babe is now totally refusing the bottle... is it because she is getting enough from mom? I dont just want to assume this but if it is that would be great. Oh and she is bouncing around her pen now which is so great to see...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2020)

If she is nursing and bouncing around, I’d say she is getting enough and is ok. You have done outstanding!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 9, 2020)

I'd say she's getting enough!   Congrats....good job!   

Hope she grows well cause you know she's a keeper after all this.     😁


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey all just a quick update on the babe. She is now out and about with mommy. Weighed her last night just to make sure she is drinking enough and she is up to 2.35kg... from 1.65 sunday so not too shabby. She seems to have an issue with her front legs... they dont bend the right way. Will post a pic and maybe someone else has had this before...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 12, 2020)

Is this little face not the cutest???


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2020)

I had a ram lamb born last year with flat front feet. His feet bent forward at the pasterns. I think it was more of him being a big lamb to a small ewe and it was crowded in there. Here is a link. 





__





						Ringo’s Lambs! Baymule’s 5th Lambing
					

Love all the colors and twinning, Bay!  That Ringo is a keeper.



					www.backyardherds.com
				




Your little lamb had problems to start with, with vitamins, b-12 shot, selenium and vitamin E, she may pull out of it and her legs straighten up. My dog kept nudging the lamb and pushing him to his feet, which I think helped. 

The ewe is on the cull list this year, she is from a ram I had several years ago that put inferior genetics in the flock.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 12, 2020)

Will sort the vitamin injections for her... looks like the next ewe is getting ready... hope the babe is bigger than my little one... momma is massive and tears are literally on the ground... feel for her as it is warm today and quite hot tomorrow at 32°. Will keep you posted...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 14, 2020)

A new babe born at 6am this morning. Quite a big boy with the most arb markings


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 14, 2020)

Here are a few pics... that white tail...


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow...he's half grown!   She's got plenty of milk from the looks of her bag.  But he looks to be very big already.   Amazed at size.  Congrats


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 14, 2020)

She bagged up 6 weeks ago so was expecting him sooner. But he is a very big boy... will weigh him a little later...


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 14, 2020)

Just weighed him. 5.3kg


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2020)

Congratulations on a beautiful boy! He looks like a calf! How did you get your ewe to produce a calf? One for the record books, for sure.   I am so happy for you and your new little one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 14, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Just weighed him. 5.3kg


Holy cow - that's almost 12 lbs!  Congrats to mom for delivering that beast, lol!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 14, 2020)

And she did it without any help from me... 8m so proud of her... the average weight of a persian fat tailed ram lamb is 2.65kg... he is double that. Daddy was a mutton merino and not sure what the birth weight of them is... I think between 4 and 5.4kg so yup he is half cow... and my little prem and him standing together is unreal as she is a week old and still tiny... love them


----------



## BSue (Nov 16, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> And she did it without any help from me... 8m so proud of her... the average weight of a persian fat tailed ram lamb is 2.65kg... he is double that. Daddy was a mutton merino and not sure what the birth weight of them is... I think between 4 and 5.4kg so yup he is half cow... and my little prem and him standing together is unreal as she is a week old and still tiny... love them



How is your premie doing @Zummerol ?


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 16, 2020)

She is doing fantastic.. she is super fat. I weighed her on sunday and she was weighing in at 3.5kg... up nearly 2kg since she was born


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My ewes eat right up to giving birth. Have yours stopped eating?



Does the answer to whether or not they stop eating right before birth or not depend on the breed type? Or is it just something that sometimes happens? 

Fun to read your comments!


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 17, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> She is doing fantastic.. she is super fat. I weighed her on sunday and she was weighing in at 3.5kg... up nearly 2kg since she was born



You forgot the pics


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I have ewes that bag up like a milk goat WEEKS before birth! I call them Jamaica sheep. Ja-make-uh-me-crazy! LOL



So does that mean if you relieved some of the bag pressure that the ones that stopped eating might start? Or is this unrelated?


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 17, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> You forgot the pics


I will take some hopefully tomorrow... its pouring with rain here...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> Does the answer to whether or not they stop eating right before birth or not depend on the breed type? Or is it just something that sometimes happens?
> 
> Fun to read your comments!



Just something that happens sometimes. Mine never stop eating before birth. 



Nao57 said:


> So does that mean if you relieved some of the bag pressure that the ones that stopped eating might start? Or is this unrelated?



I wouldn't know, but I wouldn't relieve bag pressure. There goes the colostrum the lambs need......


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 17, 2020)

Some pics of my 2 babies... my little prem does not look so prem anymore...


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 18, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Some pics of my 2 babies... my little prem does not look so prem anymore...



Amazing! That's very cool. Thanks.


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 22, 2020)

So baby number 3 has arrived..  looks like my ram got it on and then took 1 week and 1 day off before he decided to do it again😜. First lamb born on a friday. The following week the next lamb born on the saturday and then a week and the next one on the sunday😂😂😂. Here are pics of our latest little girl born in at 4.8kg😬. Another big one..


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2020)

She is so cute! Congratulations on another beautiful lamb!


----------



## Zummerol (Nov 29, 2020)

And... we have another baby... we gonna name her Zoro...


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2020)

How adorable --- zorro mask and all!! 😃


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2020)

I love Zorro! She is so cute! Congrats on another lamb!


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 29, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> So baby number 3 has arrived..  looks like my ram got it on and then took 1 week and 1 day off before he decided to do it again😜. First lamb born on a friday. The following week the next lamb born on the saturday and then a week and the next one on the sunday😂😂😂. Here are pics of our latest little girl born in at 4.8kg😬. Another big one..



You guys must have a lot of fun.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 30, 2020)

How is the wee one doing?  New pictures, please and thank you.


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 1, 2020)

The wee one ain't so wee anymore... she is super chunky


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 1, 2020)

As for my boy. He is nearly 15kg and not even 3 weeks old


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 1, 2020)

And my baby that was born with no signs that mom was in labour


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 1, 2020)

And my corona baby... born ready with her mask
The line by her mouth runs all the way under her chin in a perfect curved line


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 1, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> And my corona baby... born ready with her mask
> The line by her mouth runs all the way under her chin in a perfect curved line


She was the biggest baby of all at 5.5kg...


----------



## Kusanar (Dec 1, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> And my corona baby... born ready with her mask
> The line by her mouth runs all the way under her chin in a perfect curved line


If she were mine her name would be Bandit


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2020)

What a bunch of nice lambs!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2020)

Are you on Facebook? One of our members here has a page going on spotted sheep. Here's a link.









						AUSTRALIAN PAINTED SHEEP,DISCUSSION GROUP | Facebook
					

In Australia we are lucky in that we have a broad range of breeds from which we can produce an animal which is hardy and can withstand "difficult times" when required.we can produce "Painted Sheep"...




					www.facebook.com
				




And here is a link to his thread here, a lot of sheep lore and experience in these pages!






						A NEW DIRECTION FOR THE OLD RAM
					

G'day to you all.After almost 20 years breeding our line of Suffolk’s we will over the next 12 months sell almost all of the flock and transition to a composite Hair flock. Starting from “scratch “by  purchasing small lines of ewes and suitable rams along with some genes of our Suffolk’s we will...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Are you on Facebook? One of our members here has a page going on spotted sheep. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that this specific sheep carries a dwarf gene and some guys in Australia managed to separate this gene and now produce dwarf Persian sheep in aussie as well... it is a super hardy sheep...


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi all. Ok this ewe lambed 3 weeks ago... and she is getting bigger and bigger... never seen anything like this


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know either. If it is not infection, and she doesn't look sick, then it may be a delayed twin. I'm just throwing that out there, but she could have been bred twice and produced an embryo each time. I'd think that labor for the first one would have triggered labor for the 2nd one, if that is indeed what is going on here. That's just a SWAG (super-wild-ass-guess)


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 5, 2020)

I also thought of delayed twinning but surely she would have had the little one by now... also her udder is getting bigger...and her belly is bulging on the ones side... I really am stumped here...


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 5, 2020)

Ok I have just checked on the ewes as I have 2 more left to lamb... the ewe that is so big even after giving birth 3 weeks ago now has a vaginal discharge that is milky in colour and what looks like blood in it. Anyone ever had anything like this before?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2020)

No idea. It is either a massive infection, but if she is not running fever or sickly, probably not--or another lamb. Both of those could be very wrong, I just don't know! @Ridgetop what say you?


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 6, 2020)

No temp at all. Eating all good and feeding her baby.. I'm stumped... will have to wait and see


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 6, 2020)

So sorry, I just found this thread again.  

Did she pass the placenta?  If you can't find it she may have buried it, so turn the dogs in and they will find it.  If she did not pass it you might have a retained placenta.  Antibiotics will deal with any infection and she can reabsorb it.

Is there an odor to the discharge?  No temperature would seem to negate the idea of infection.  Increase in udder size is normal since she is adjusting to the nursing needs of her growing lamb.  The increase in body girth is puzzling unless with good nutrition she is putting on the weight she lost before you got her or while carrying the lamb.  What does she feel like in body condition when you are feeling her spine and ribs?  Is she carrying a layer of fat?  

Delayed birth usually takes place within 24 hours since it is usually the result of ovulation and conception in each uterine horn.  Once the ewe is pregnant, no more eggs are dropped.  Delayed birth is usually from conception in each horn during the same heat cycle.  Each separate lambing from each horn produces its own placenta.

If you can get your hand inside her vulva, you might want to glove up, lube up with antibacterial soap, and try to feel inside for an dead lamb.  If there is no odor to the discharge, and no temperature, and she is not off her feed or looking really down, it is probably _not_ a dead lamb still inside.  However, if you are worried about a retained placenta, you can give her antibiotics.  Her vulva is probably pretty tight by now so I wouldn't expect to be able to get more than one or two fingers inside her.  If you do go inside be sure to give antibiotics to avoid any infection. 

In addition, is the ram running with the ewes?  If so he may be trying to breed them.  How often do the Persian Fat Tailed sheep lamb?  How soon after lambing do PFT sheep come back into season and start cycling again?  If he is rough, he may be causing the bleeding discharge although unlikely.  My Dorpers produce lambs every 8 months, but normally won't rebreed until their new lambs are 2 months old.  If they lose their lamb, they will recycle within a month, rebreed and produce a lamb(s) in 6 months after losing the lambs.

BTW, everything you did for the preemie was spot on!  Congrats.


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 6, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> So sorry, I just found this thread again.
> 
> Did she pass the placenta?  If you can't find it she may have buried it, so turn the dogs in and they will find it.  If she did not pass it you might have a retained placenta.  Antibiotics will deal with any infection and she can reabsorb it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words on the preemie she is super fat now.. the ewe put on weight once she got to us. They were all a little on the bedraggled side. I have had them for a year now... and she has got nice body coverage.. the placenta did pass and we burned it. There is no smell to the discharge but there was no more discharge this morning... she is bulging on the one side and when she lies down she is pretty much the same size as the day she gave birth.. I sold the ram once I knew all my ewes were carrying. Not sure if ftp can be bred more than once a year and I think their cycle is 16 days..


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 6, 2020)

Sometimes, the bloody after lambing discharge goes away, then the ewe will suddenly have a secondary discharge of bloody mucous a couple weeks later.  (One of my ewes just did this the other day.)  They are just doing a final clean out as their reproductive organs shrink back into place.  The ewes don't always get their pre-pregnancy shapes back for several weeks either.  (Just like us!  LOL)  If there is an infection the discharge will stink badly, the ewe will be noticeably sick rapidly, and a temperature will alert you.  

If you don't have a vet nearby, I suggest you keep antibiotics on hand.  You mentioned a cattle farmer nearby.  He will have a vet for antibiotics if you can get them from him.  Otherwise mail order them if you can.  Do you vaccinate your ewes?  You can mail order the all-in-one disposable needles and syringes in bulk along with the vaccines and a basic antibiotic to keep in your fridge for emergencies.   

I order the bulk 100 count box of 3cc (3ml?) syringe combo with needle size 22 gauge x 3/4" length for standard vaccinations of CDT.  This smaller gauge and length needle size is easier on the lambs which require 2 vaccinations 30 days apart.  It is also easier on the grown stock as well.  The dose for CDT is 2 ml per animal no matter weight.  However, for antibiotics like Penicillin, which is thicker, I order a large gauge needle as well as 6 cc or 12 cc syringes since the antibiotic doses are larger.   Having the syringes and antibiotics on hand is much better than having to wait for a delivery of meds.  In the refrigerator the meds will keep for several years, but always check the expiration dates and re-order when necessary.  With the CDT requiring 2 doses of 2 ml each per lamb, and one for the ewe, we figure abut 6 cc of vaccine per ewe per lambing season.  With the additional rams and young stock, I usually order the large size vials.  After this season I will have to order more CDT.  I also keep a tetanus vaccine which I give along with the original CDT if we are going to dock tails or castrate immediately.  It takes about a week or so for the CDT to take effect against tetanus.  Lately we have not been docking or castrating ram lambs before selling them at auction since we get more $$ for them that way.   My son also lies to wait until the ewe lambs are stronger before docking tails.  He leaves on two inches at the base of the tail, removing just enough tail to expose the vaginal opening and udder when the ewes are pregnant.


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi all. I need help... again. My mutton merino gave birth to twins this morning. A little boy and a little girl... the momma wants nothing to do with the little girl hits her to the ground and the sides of the enclosure... what can I do?


----------



## Kusanar (Dec 23, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Hi all. I need help... again. My mutton merino gave birth to twins this morning. A little boy and a little girl... the momma wants nothing to do with the little girl hits her to the ground and the sides of the enclosure... what can I do?


Sounds like something happened to make her reject her. Might need to bottle raise that baby or tie mama up several times a day so baby can nurse.


----------



## Zummerol (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey Kusanar. I was there when she gave birth. The little ewe was born first and momma cleaned her up and let her nurse no problem. Then she gave birth to the little ram and things went south from there. She only wanted the ram. Kept pushing the ewe away. I went in a few times to chat to momma... while I was with her she allowed the little ewe to nurse but the minute I stepped back she lay into her... she is a first time momma but I cant keep her if she will do this again. I dont mind bottle feeding but I currently have far too much on my plate to make time for that. And I am only going to get busier in the future...I have taken the little one away and will take her in to nurse and also top up feed. Have not had this problem with any other ewes that I have now or have had in the past... one of my other little ones born to a first time mom a few weeks ago is super sick... I think it is pneumonia... looks like it's going to be a really long night ahead for me😱


----------



## Kusanar (Dec 24, 2020)

Zummerol said:


> Hey Kusanar. I was there when she gave birth. The little ewe was born first and momma cleaned her up and let her nurse no problem. Then she gave birth to the little ram and things went south from there. She only wanted the ram. Kept pushing the ewe away.


Ok, I watch a lady on youtube who has a sheep farm with 400 ewes and she occasionally finds a baby that has been cleaned off that none of the ewes want anything to do with. Apparently what can happen is the first born can get up and wander off while mama is having the 2nd one and then when it walks back over, it's clean and mama doesn't recognize it as hers. 

When they are still super fresh and the other one is still wet and messy she will actually rub the messy one all over the clean one and make mama clean off the older one again and that seems to help but once they are both cleaned up and mama is still rejecting, then off to the bottle baby pen goes the rejected one.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 27, 2020)

At this point I would remove the ram lamb and see if she will take the ewe lamb back.  If she does, in anther couple days introduce the ram lamb again.  Rubbing the unwanted lamb with the other's poop, particularly the yellow merconium also often helps a new mom realize she has 2.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2020)

I just found this, was gone over Christmas. So sorry that she rejected the ewe lamb. Not a reason to sell her, she may not do this again. I have twin lambs now, second lambing for the ewe. Her first lambing was a single and she didn't seem to realize she had two. I never jug my ewes, but I did this one. And I let one of the dogs in the tiny pen and she got real defensive of her babies. She didn't reject either one, just didn't "know" she had two.

The only ewe I had that rejected a lamb, I worked with her until she let the lamb nurse. I had to catch her, tied her to a post, and milked her into a baby bottle. I fed the lamb. I did this over and over for several hours, giving the lamb strength. I put the lamb up to her udder to let it nurse, over and over. I kept at it until the lamb pooped, letting the ewe smell the lamb's behind. Somewhere I read that the ewe can smell her own milk in the lamb poop. She finally took the lamb. The ewe had twins, one was dead, naturally that's the one she wanted and absolutely did not want the other one. We fought over it most of the day, but I won. LOL

How is the little ewe lamb doing now?


----------

